# General > Book & Author Requests >  William Faulkner's the Hamlet

## Willard

An excellent 1st book of the Snopes Trilogy recommended by an English teacher in college years ago.Just would like to see Faulkner and this book discussed here on this excellent forum.

Ab Snopes , the barnburner (?) , Flem Snopes , the taciturn son who succeeds, Ratliff , the salesman / commentator , Eula , the lovely Helen of Frenchman's Bend .Excellent characters told in the easy rural Southern story telling that William Faulkner perfected. 

Curious to see if others share my interest in Faulkner's writing .

----------


## NickAdams

Faulkner is one of the few writers that I connect with emotionally. I haven't read The Hamlet. There are a few threads concerning Faulkner, but mostly Absoalom, The Sound and the Fury, As I lay Dying and Light in August.

----------


## Niamh

The Hamlet was publish post 1923, (1940 infact) and is therefore copyrighted.

----------

